# Hiding a Shimano junction box on a TCR ?



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Here,shoot your best ideas.

I'm fed up with that thing dangling under the stem,so any suggestion is greatly appreciated. Please do not spare details like if I may end up in need to have some new longer connecting cables.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

They have new ones now that go in the end of the bars in place of the bar end plug.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah I've thought about that but one needs a proper bar,right ? I mean,you need to need to be fully internal cable all over the bike I guess.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Devastazione said:


> Yeah I've thought about that but one needs a proper bar,right ? I mean,you need to need to be fully internal cable all over the bike I guess.


It would need any of the bars that have the internal routing that are out now. With a hole by the shifter and a hole before where the bar clamps. Wire would run next to rear brake housing to exit. 

Do you have a Garmin mount out front? If so they can hang off the bottom.


















Pointing backwards.


----------



## rtalain (Dec 29, 2009)

I took mine off my stem and moved it to the bottom of a BarFly mount. I looked at the bar end junction box, but couldn't bring myself to swap out bars just to hide the box; plus, I would have to buy new (or extend) the current cables to reach the bar end.

People have also mounted them under their saddle as well, which requires you to drill a hole in the top of your seat post, and I'm not sure if the guy had an internal battery in his seat post or not.


----------



## rtalain (Dec 29, 2009)

And here's a photo of the setup under the saddle. It's a TT bike though, and the oval seatpost probably allowed room for the cable to get past the internal battery.


----------

